# Just Add Dirt Series Mudmuckers Event, Bunell Florida



## xzoutlaw (Mar 1, 2010)

*GET THE DIRT!*​
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Visit www.just-add-dirt.com*​
*for more information and for full list*
*of events and activities.*​ 


*







*​ 


*Friday, June 18th*​

*9:00am-12:00pm*​​
Vendor set up ​​

*8:00am-??*​
Check in/Trail riding all weekend ​

*12:00pm-8:00pm*​
Register for events:
Loudest stereo
Treasure hunt
Highest ground clearance
Mud race ($25.00 entry fee)
Obstacle course ($10.00 entry fee)
Show bike ​

*6:00pm*​
Balance contest (big teeter totter) ​

*8:00 pm-??*​
LIVE BAND Night ride ​

*Saturday, June 19th*​
​

*9:00am*​
Trail riding ​

*10:00am-4:00pm*​
Treasure hunt ​

*10:00am-12:00am*​
Show bike ​

*1:00pm*​
Obstacle course racing
(100% payback of entry fees, no points) ​

*3:30pm*​
Mud racing
(100% payback first three places each division)
Announce winners of Loudest stereo/Highest ground
Clearance/Show bike ​

*8:00pm*​
Announce winners of Miss Mud/Worst Stuck
LIVE BAND ​

*Sunday, June 20th*​
​

*9:00am-??*​
Trail ride ​
*12:00am*
Vendors out ​

















[/FONT]
[/FONT]


----------



## stoneman (Oct 2, 2009)

_I'm absolutely going to this one. Sounds like a good time._


----------



## xzoutlaw (Mar 1, 2010)

Click on the link at the bottom of the page for more information.......


----------



## xzoutlaw (Mar 1, 2010)

Click on the link below to receive direct information on races and trail rides:

http://www.just-add-dirt.com/inforeq.cfm


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Ohhh heck yeah!!!!!! Just follow our beer cans.. lol


----------



## stoneman (Oct 2, 2009)

Nice. What day you guys goin? We're thinking either after work Thursday or 4-6am Friday.


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Interesting...


----------



## stoneman (Oct 2, 2009)

Should be a good time. Something always happens to make it a story worth telling. We're goin!!!


----------



## xzoutlaw (Mar 1, 2010)

Less than 12 days until the event, got your mud bike ready??? $10,000 on the line.........


----------



## xzoutlaw (Mar 1, 2010)

We at JUST ADD DIRT would like to thank the sponsors for our Mud Race in advance for supplying gift certificates and items for the Treasure Hunt as well as adding interest to our event. For all who read this, please give this list some consideration, as these businesses are solid behind our sport:

St. Johns Powersports featuring Polaris and Yamaha Vehicles
Submarine Snorkel's providing two $100.00 gift certificates for the treasure hunt per Race
Action Powersports
Scott USA Discount coupons for each event
Ricochet, Gift certificates
RubberDown Customs, Gift Certificates
All Balls Racing, Gift Certificates
ODI Grips, two sets of Rouge Lock on per race
Tiger Tail, Gift Certificates
Cajun Tie Downs, Gift Certificates
KFI Products, Gift certificates
Race-Driven Brakes, gift certificates

Special thanks for the staff at MUDMUCKERS, for the outstanding effort in putting on a great show.

I hope to see many of you there.................

Jeff


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

When is the date for the one in Carlton,GA?


----------



## xzoutlaw (Mar 1, 2010)

I received email from Billy and Gadget showing their work on the obstacle course, they have put a lot of effort into this one. I think all will be impressed, there will be logs, barrels???, jumps, hills and MUD. You may have heard or even experienced the MUD at MudMuckers, and this event is sure not to let you down. It is some of the thickest clay based "wet concrete" that you can find in Florida. 

We have many "treasures" for the hunt, so be sure to bring a GPS and the instructions of how to use it. There will be other challenges for all to have a great Father's Day week end. Make sure DAD gets the week end he wants for Fathers day..........attend MudMuckers for the second leg of the Just Add Dirt $10,000.00 Race series.

Check the dates for upcoming rides and locations at www.just-add-dirt.com

jeff


----------



## stoneman (Oct 2, 2009)

We're ready. Got the Outtys all serviced, filled the LP and h2o tanks, beers on ice,...............three more days.........


----------



## xzoutlaw (Mar 1, 2010)

Event Video:


----------

